# What Does Your 14 Month Old Eat?



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay, ds eats almost anything but Im just at a lost as to what to feed him. Give me your sample menus for your 14 month olds or around that age lmao.. Unfortunately, we dont really eat as healthy as we should. So just give me some healthy ideas that we can add to our family. THANKS! DS got super constipated today thanks to too much cheese and breads... which are his 2 favorite foods.. dinners arent the main problem since normally we eat pretty good for dinners but breakfasts and lunches are a big deal. Im so tired in the morning thanks to this pregnancy that most mornings I just pop waffles in the toaster (bad I know!!) and for lunch its usually a microwaveable pot pie or chicken nuggets or pb&j sandwich (which I cant feed the baby pb&j yet) so what can I feed Alex when the big ones are eating that? what can I feed all of them so they eat healthier? Normally, we dont have leftovers at dinner because there are 8 of us in the house (5 adults, 3 kids, + Im pregnant lol)


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Ideas off the top of my head-

Blueberries
Raspberries
Watermelon
Figs
Carrots
Celery
Peas - I give them right out of the frozen bag
Chicken
Black beans
Garbanzo beans
All beans
Rice
Couscous
Tomatoes -cherry are his fave
Yogurt (plain and full fat) with whatever mixed in
I do a tortilla folded with sunflower butter instead of PB
Blueberry pancakes - I make silver dollar size in bulk and reheat in the morning. I use a little ground flax seed in mine for more Omegas.


----------



## RachelD (Dec 3, 2005)

Ds (13 mo) eats yogurt or a scrambled egg at breakfast, usually with or immediately followed by fruit.

For lunch, usually leftovers from the previous night's dinner. If you are happy with what you're having for dinner, would it be possible to try to make extra and have it for lunch the next day? You could really plan on making enough for the next day and put it straight into the fridge. Otherwise, whole wheat pasta one of our stand-bys. While the water heats up I chop some vegetables and throw them in with the pasta when it's almost done. Then I toss in a soft cheese, tuna, or ham for some protein or cook some red lentils if I am out of absolutely everything. Another thing I do sometimes is make a bean- based sandwich spread, like hummus, as a different source of protein.

I try to make fruit the first choice for his snacks, but luckily he really likes it. If it's easier for you, maybe buy it pre-cut or choose something like berries or grapes.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

My son usually gets:

Breakfast:
fruit and a handful of kashi cereal, sometimes eggs

Lunch:
Homemade vegetable or chicken noodle soup (minus broth, on a plate) and whole wheat crackers

Snack:
Peice of fruit, crackers sometimes, sometimes a hard boiled egg

Dinner:
Some of whatever we have - meat, veggies, grains


----------



## batsoup (Feb 3, 2006)

instant oatmeal is a great quick easy cheap breakfast...


----------



## bestjobever (Jun 7, 2007)

My DD ate hot cereal every morning for months. Now at 21 months we'll branch out into eggs, or peanut butter toast with fruit, or cold cereal. But, we mostly still eat hot cereal. I always made the the kind you have to cook for five or ten minutes (not instant), but I would make a big batch and use it for three or four days. When it gets hard in the fridge (as left over hot cereal will), I will stir in a little soy milk to loosen it up and reheat it. You can really vary this too, by using wheat, oats, etc., and adding fruit purees to it. Check the bulk section at the health food store for different grains, and they're cheap that way too. It will say on the bin how to cook it, and I write the grain to water ratio on the label so I'll remember.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Cereal for breakfast--DD likes oatmeal, weetabix or cheerios.

Usually sandwiches for lunch. Cream cheese or hummus works well, they're easy for her to eat by herself. She also usually has fruit and yogurt or cheese.

We do all these for dinner but they're pretty simple, you could use them for lunches: different pastas--if you make some sauces ahead of time and freeze them it's super easy or some chicken or fish or scrambled egg or even fish sticks for a treat. Frozen vegetables are the way to go, we like mixed veg (great for eating with your fingers.) Corn on the cob is DD's absolute favorite, she loves to gnaw on it. Rice is easy and so is couscous.

Raisins are a great snack! And a box of raisins can keep a 14 month old occupied for 20 minutes. Very good for constipation, too. A friend has had to limit her raisin-addicted son to 2 boxes a day because the diapers got so awful.

Bananas are also good for snacks, very filling and they come in their own handy package.

Good luck! You sound like you're coping pretty well to me, that's a LOT of people in one house!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

My LO's favorite individual foods are :

raisins, dried apricots
tofu, veggie bologna
strawberries, blueberries, apples, bananas
dry organic cereals
cheese
bagels, toast
Annie's Cheddar Bunnies

I also give her a little of whatever we are eating. HTH.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
Raisins are a great snack! And a box of raisins can keep a 14 month old occupied for 20 minutes. Very good for constipation, too.

Ds loves golden raisins too









He also loves hummus. He likes wraps with a tortilla and hummus with some veggies snuck in. I also second the idea of eating last nights dinner. We do that OFTEN! and it helps. It's hard to do all the meals for me too. I feel like ruts are really easy to fall into.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

My DD eats muesli or oatmeal for breakfast, with either a banana or raisins; for lunch she usually has crackers or a piece of toast with hummus, fruit spread or cream cheese, yogurt or a small chunk of cheese and a couple dried apple rings or a few bites of my pear or grapes; dinner is usually a veg (sweet potato, spinach and broccoli are faves), beans or leftovers of our dinner the night before, and is sometimes mixed with pasta or rice depending on if she's had much carb-filled foods already that day.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

cheerios, kix
broccoli, peas, carrots - any veg except corn
loves fruit or any shape or kind
i try to provide meat at least once a day
LOVES pasta


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm just going to slam out my ds' typical day for you. It is just easier for me to think about it this way. And I always found it to be helpful to see what other people do, too. My ds will be 15 mos on 7/21. BTW, I offer a lot of variety and I cook a lot from scratch but then I will freeze a lot! lol! So here goes:

Breakfast options: cottage cheese with fruit; yogurt with fruit; dry Cheerios with fruit; pumpkin or applesauce pancakes (I make big batches and freeze them individually); farina (cream of wheat); oatmeal made with a little bit of applejuice, or mashed banana, or pears with cinnamon (yum! I don't use instant - it's not that hard to use the whole rolled oats); sourdough 5 grain bread and bananas. And he always has milk first thing in the morning.

AM snack: crackers and juice (20% juice, 80% water); tomatoes and avocados with cheese and ham (like a nibble tray); fruit (like 1/2 a banana or some watermelon). The am snack greatly depends upon what was served for breakfast so I can make sure he's getting whole nutrition.

Lunch options: nibble tray; ham and cheese sandwich on whole grain bread with mustard (oh, he loves mustard!); toasted cheese sandwich; noodles and veggies cooked in broth (I'll get a frozen mixed veggie bag and bring it to temp with the broth, toss in the noodles and cook till done - ds loves it!); or leftovers from dinner the night before. Ds usually gets more milk here.

PM Snack: see AM snack! Usually turn to more fruit here, and crackers. We'll sometimes make smoothies, too. Ds is always armed with a sippy cup of water.

Dinner - whatever dh and I are eating, ds eats here, too. Oh yeah, and milk! Sometimes he gets a little noshy and will have some crackers and milk before bed.

I try to offer mostly fresh, but I keep a stash of frozen fruits and veggies just in case. I purchase whatever I can organic. As for mornings, my stash of frozen homemade pancakes has saved my butt on many occassions, lol, when I was just too tired!

I hope this gives you some good ideas. Really, good nutrition takes planning, esp if babes wean early, like my ds did. I wish he still nursed!!!! I would feel so much better about his nutrition. And I hear you on the constipation b/c ds loves bread and cheese too! Then I usually get a bowl of cut-up fruit from the grocery store and let him munch on that.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
Good luck! You sound like you're coping pretty well to me, that's a LOT of people in one house!

Forgot to say, YEAH, THAT!









And everyone has such good ideas, I've gotten some new ones for myself, too!


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

Jack gets fresh fruit, maybe eggs or cereal and cheese for breakfast.
(or an organic no sugar added cereal bar if we have to be somewhere early







)

He also really loves a mixture of pastine, chicken broth and an egg. It's god for breakfast or lunch. (Cook the pastine in chicken broth- use only enough broth to cook the pasta. When the pasta is cooked, toss in an egg and beat until the egg is cooked into the pasta.)

One of his favorite lunches is annie's organic mac and cheese. I throw a handful of bite sized frozen veggies in the pot right before I drain the pasta.

I also make him soup fairly often. Again those frozen veggies, some pastina or orzo all boiled in a chicken broth (I love pacific's free range organic but you have to add just a small sprinkle of salt) He also loves beans so I'll throw some in there as well.

For dinner he eats what we eat unless it's something bad in which case I'll make him something like lunch.

It's so hard to feed them at this age!


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

Just want to add that recently I've been making egg salad or chicken salad for DS and me for lunch and having it in a pita (less falling out that way)! You can sneak in veggies very easily.


----------



## suziraye (Sep 2, 2006)

My DD is 15 months, here is what we eat most of all:

breakfast- plain oatmeal (on sat. daddy puts maple syrup in it!), a boiled egg and a bananna. If I feed her that day she eats Yogurt and a fruit and whole grain bread.

Lunch and dinner is almost always the new Hormel natural no perservative meat. She eats either the turkey or the chicken strips. It is super easy and doesnt have nitrates, I also get the new steam in a bag veggies, LOVE them . She eats brocolli twice a day. Sometimes I get it mixed with califlower and carrots.

I will sometimes boil chicken breasts and keep them in the fridge. She will eats them plain or sometimes I put some broth over top of it.
We also eat a lot of sweet potatoe. I like the fries and I will take one, cube it, toss in olive oil and roast. I sweet potatoe is big so this will last a couple of meals.
I am all about having stuff prepared and in the fridge!


----------



## Lia & Eva's Mama (Jul 10, 2007)

my dd is very easy going and will eat anything.
BREAKFAST
-slow oats with fruit puree
-granola mixed with plain yougurt and berries on top
-plain omelet with a little maple syrup
-french toast cut in strips, dipped into plain yougurt
-cold cereal
-my hidden veggie pancakes (i puree a some green veggies) than add that to pankacke mix, add bananas and chocholate chips. also cut in strips and diped in yougurt.
LUNCH
-cucumber cut into small strips to dip in yougurt, cheese, kiwi and toast.
-homemade alphagetti(you can get the pasta in bulk)
-homemade pizza pops in the sandwich maker
-grilled cheese on the foreman grill(fast and you don't need butter or oils)
-on lazy days..assorted cheeses, cherry tomatoes, fruits and toast
-homemade guacamole(sp) made in the magic bullet(mini blender not the sex toy








)
SUPPER
-whatever were eating that night


----------

